# Coaching recommendations.....



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

Looking for recommendations on coaching and nutrition/meal planning. A couple of years ago I used the online coaching offered by Carmichael and it really helped out. I can stay much more motivated to train when I have a sepcific plan. As the years advance I can use all of the help I can get! I have searched on line but would like to get thoughts from the forum members.

Thanks in advance!


----------

